# Dùng Nệm Đúng Cách Để Tốt Cho Sức Khoẻ



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (27/5/19)

Để mang lại giấc ngủ ngon và tốt cho sức khỏe, bạn cần chọn cho mình một tấm nệm có độ đàn hồi cao, êm ái và thoải mái, đồng thời việc vệ sinh nệm định kỳ, đặt nệm ở nơi bằng phẳng, sử dụng đúng chức năng cũng là những yếu tố quan trọng.

Nếu ngủ đủ 8 tiếng một ngày, mỗi người phải dành đến một phần ba quãng đời bên chiếc nệm. Một giấc ngủ ngon sẽ mang lại tinh thần thoải mái, trí tuệ minh mẫn, năng lượng trong công việc và cuộc sống. Bởi vậy, để có những giờ phút nghỉ ngơi chất lượng cho cả gia đình, chị em nên chọn mua nệm phù hợp và sử dụng đúng cách như trong bài viết Dùng Nệm Đúng Cách Để Tốt Cho Sức Khoẻ sau đây nhé!

*1. Chọn nệm có độ đàn hồi cao*
Trong quá trình ngủ, cột sống là bộ phận chịu nhiều ảnh hưởng nhất của nệm. Nằm trên nệm quá mềm dễ khiến cột sống cong vẹo theo hình cung, dây chằng và khớp cột sống chịu sức nặng quá tải. Lâu ngày, nệm mềm có thể gây đau cột sống ở người già, người loãng xương, phụ nữ có thai hoặc ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển khung xương ở trẻ em. Nệm cao su thiên nhiên có độ đàn hồi và độ bền cao nhất (10-15 năm).






_Nệm có độ đàn hồi cao sẽ mang lại cảm giác êm ái, thoải mái cho người sử dụng, tạo ra những giấc ngủ thật sâu giấc._​
Bên cạnh các yếu tố màu sắc, thời tiết, kích thước, chị em nên lưu ý chọn nệm có độ đàn hồi cao, không quá cứng, quá mềm và thay đổi uyển chuyển theo từng vận động của cơ thể. Nệm cao su có độ đàn hồi tốt nhất và duy trì được hơn 10 năm, sau đến nệm lò xo (độ đàn hồi tốt, độ bền tùy thuộc chất liệu); nệm bông ép, nệm mút (độ bền 3-5 năm); nệm nước, nệm hơi (quá mềm và độ bền thấp).

Nệm có chất liệu thiên nhiên cũng là gợi ý an toàn cho sức khỏe. So với các chất liệu khác, nệm cao su thiên nhiên tạo cảm giác thư thái khi ngủ và thân thiện với da do không chứa hóa chất độc hại gây kích ứng. Đặc tính đàn hồi của thành phần cao su tự nhiên còn tạo ra lực cân bằng phù hợp, giúp cột sống co giãn sinh lý bình thường. Một số loại như nệm cao su Liên Á còn phân chia nệm thành 5 khu vực theo chiều dọc, tương ứng với 5 vùng cơ thể (đầu, lưng, mông, đùi, chân), giúp cơ thể được thả lỏng khi ngủ.

*2. Đặt nệm đúng chỗ*
Nệm cần đặt trên bề mặt phẳng nhằm tránh biến dạng, tăng tuổi thọ sử dụng. Chị em có thể đặt nệm trên nền nhà khô ráo, sạch sẽ hoặc đặt trên khung giường chắc chắn, có gác giường không bị võng. Nệm cần đặt trên bề mặt phẳng để tránh biến dạng.






_Bạn nên đặt nệm trên bề mặt giường hoặc sàn nhà bằng phẳng giúp gia tăng tuổi thọ của tấm nệm cũng như tốt cho sức khỏe người sử dụng._​
Nếu đặt trên giường, nệm cần nằm lọt lòng, cách mép giường và vách tưởng 1-2 cm. Tránh chèn ép nệm có kích thước lớn hơn khung giường. Đối với nệm cao su, nên đặt phần lỗ to hướng xuống dưới, phần lỗ nhỏ hướng lên trên. Ngoài ra, không nên đặt vật nặng, vật nhọn lên nệm.

*3. Vệ sinh nệm định kỳ*
Việc vệ sinh nệm nên tiến hành 2-3 tháng một lần, nhằm khử mùi hôi, loại bỏ các vi khuẩn, nấm mốc gây bệnh về hô hấp và da liễu.
Và bạn cần có phương pháp bảo quản đúng cách trong suốt quá trình sử dụng. Đối với nệm cao su thiên nhiên, cần tránh để nệm tiếp xúc trực tiếp với nhiệt độ cao (bàn ủi, máy sấy…) và không nên phơi nệm ra nắng để làm vệ sinh.






_Vệ sinh nệm nên tiến hành 2-3 tháng một lần, nhằm khử mùi hôi, loại bỏ các vi khuẩn, nấm mốc gây bệnh về hô hấp và da liễu._​Trong trường hợp nệm bị ướt, bạn có thể dùng khăn khô để thấm nước, hong khô bằng quạt hoặc rắc một ít phấn em bé lên chỗ bị ướt để làm cho nệm mau khô hơn. Bên cạnh đó, các phụ kiện đi kèm nệm như mền, drap, gối... thường chứa nhiều bụi bẩn, vi khuẩn, nấm mốc và thậm chí cả bọ rận từ vật nuôi. Những loại chăn, drap có chất liệu cotton thường dễ bám bẩn do thấm hút mồ hôi tốt. Vì vậy, cần giặt giũ thường xuyên chăn drap gối mỗi tuần một lần. Điều này sẽ góp phần duy trì vệ sinh của nệm và làm cho không gian nghỉ ngơi của bạn luôn được tinh tươm, thoáng sạch.


----------

